# very very very faint - 11 dpo and 12 dpo - should they be darker by now?



## kalia1988

Hi ladies 

I am sending my self a little crazy.. I tested on monday when I was 10 dpo and did a cheapie test which had a very very very very very faint line it appeared at around 10 mins so put it down to an evap but did a sainsburys digi and that came back not pregnant (but i dont think there as sensitive as the cheapie ones) 

so at 11 dpo i did a test and a line was defo there within the 10 min time frame faint, very very very faint but slightly darker than 10dpos and then today 12 dpo I have done another test which i would say is about the same yesterday maybe slightly darker.. the lines dont appear straight away but do come up within the time frame.. 

I am so scared to take them as bfp as in june I had a chemical.. I already have a little boy whos 13 months but we are trying for number 2 now. 

the lines on the photos are not very clear but are definitely there.

I have attached the photos to this post.. should the lines be darker by now? xxx
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 67









12 dpo.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

You may have implanted later, there could be less dye with those tests, your urine could be diluted, etc. Plenty of reasons to still have light lines at this stage. I don't think mine darkened until 13 DPO. Just keep testing and try a digital around your missed period day. Good luck and congrats! :flower:


----------



## kalia1988

Thankyou for your reply, I have been reading and it says online if your pregnant an ovulation test will come back positive so thought i would try that and while I was at it I couldnt help but just do one more pregnancy test - and the pregnancy test came back a much clearer BFP than the one with FMU so so happy just really hope this one sticks <3 xxx 

have attached a pic - still not so bright in the pic but its clear as day in the flesh :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo 3rd test of the day and much darker.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 58


----------



## dizzy65

Defiantly there! congrats!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely bfp hun, those tests are pretty slow for progression, congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely a BFP, congratulations!


----------



## mum2jaydon

Definitely there, mine are like that, all my ic are very faint and can't really see them in tge time frame. My first test was 3 days ago, took the last today and it's only slightly darker. Bit my frer are nearly as dark as control line x


----------



## kalia1988

Thank-you :D I did another this morning and it was nearly same colour as the control line so thats a good sign my hormones are doubling isnt it? 

I went drs today, and they have said my blood pressure is slightly high, (i never suffer with high blood pressure) but i did rush to get to my appt as when I rang I asked for one tomorrow or next week but they got me in within 20 mins so had to rush me and my LB over there, and plus im a little anxious. 

She sent a sample of to the lab, and I have to call back monday and get my results and then get an appt with the midwife and get my blood pressure looked at again, and get an early scan due to previous ectopic.. I want to be really happy and excited but im so nervous and scared at the moment xxx


----------



## Kern

Congratulations! The double line is so pretty!


----------



## busytulip

Agree with the other ladies. Glad to hear you've gotten a darker line since. Congratulations on your BFP. H&H 9 months!


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats!!


----------



## ChiiBaby

*Congratulations 

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Xx*


----------



## tps001

I kept getting faint positives at 10 dpo and even on 11 dpo but tested positive with digital. so Congratulations!!


----------

